# In SoCal with nothing to do on Valentine's Day?



## sprout (Feb 10, 2010)

Come see us play =]


----------



## xbocax (Feb 10, 2010)

Ima go to the Punch show at the blvd


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 10, 2010)

fuck punch, black sparrow press is playing!!!!!!!


----------



## xbocax (Feb 10, 2010)

*snore*


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 10, 2010)

cool right up the street


----------



## connerR (Feb 10, 2010)

right on, orange county! 
ill likely be there!


----------



## sprout (Feb 10, 2010)

xbocax said:


> *snore*



Aw, but Ari and I are not a snore!


----------



## bote (Feb 10, 2010)

break a leg and some hearts (it is valentines day)


----------



## lice4 (Feb 11, 2010)

Those both look good. I only walk places though so I'm thinking of hitting up a free matinee show in Riverside. Little Lungs, The Maxies, Mutoid Men.


----------



## xbocax (Feb 12, 2010)

yah crop circles was actually the only one that seemed worth going for haha


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 12, 2010)

lice4 said:


> Those both look good. I only walk places though so I'm thinking of hitting up a free matinee show in Riverside. Little Lungs, The Maxies, Mutoid Men.


 im in riverside..if you go hit me up lets rage it!!


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I am heading that way tonight, just to make sure I make the show


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 14, 2010)

goddamnit,sprout!Saw your vid,when are you going to bring the band out here to the east coast and raise some musical bars,eh?Youse is good,lady!


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like I'll be there tonight


----------



## connerR (Feb 14, 2010)

See you guys there!


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a blast.... After the sign had wrong address, and got lost for an hour. But ended up finding two other lost cats. We thought 4 people were better then two. But then you just got 4 lost dumb asses. Lol. 

Jewish Church, long walk.. Cool party. Nice to meet those of you that were there last night.


----------



## sprout (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, once again sorry about the incorrect address on the flyer. We got lost too and our friend who organized it didn't have her phone. But thanks for coming!


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 16, 2010)

that show was legit it was fun meeting up with many fellow STPers....and drinkin a BUMJUG!...haha besides finding out the jewish church wasn't the show!!!!!!!!! FAIL!!!!!!


----------

